# Merlin (ch4 version)



## Amidala (Jul 13, 2004)

I loved it I thought it incorporated alot of charecters really well especially Queen Mab and showing Merlins childhood.
Okay so its not exact on the legends and myths but it really is worth a watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it was on ch4 last weekend...I bought the dvd on ebay finally because I wore my tape out and it was getting all lines across it


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 13, 2004)

Is this the Sam Neill version???

Given the number of myths/legends/stories/folklore about the character of Merlin, it is something that must be a nightmare to screenwriters - should you chose a particular telling, or do a mish-mash of many, or make up your own...


----------



## mac1 (Jul 13, 2004)

Yay! I loved it too Jo, I have actually bought it twice on DVD, the first time I lent it to a friend and her kids lost it, well worth owning on DVD though. I'm not surprised you liked it actually, the directorial style and general look of the film was very similar to that of Gormenghast. When both came out around the same time, I thought we might get a little more fantasy shows being produced by British TV companies, but it seemed to just stop after that, which is a shame. Yep Master, we are referring to the Sam Niell film.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 13, 2004)

Ask for a job at Channel 4 being in charge of Fantasy and Sci-Fi... You could see about getting drama series made from your favourite books!!!


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 13, 2004)

I caught a snippet last night. Looked quite good so I think I'll have to track down a copy on DVD. 

Interesting about Queen Mab (I presume she was the dark haired woman that kept appearing every now and then) - I'd never heard of her in the Arthurian legend before ( not that I'm all that clued up on it anyway) but I'm sure Mercutio makes a reference to her in Romeo and Juliet.  Just wondering what her actual role is in the story - is she kind of like Morgana - or am I barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 14, 2004)

Wasn't too impressed, actually - there seemed a little too much of the the theatrical about it. I guess I'm just a fusspot expecting epic themes to look like epics, rather than children's matinees.


----------



## Sirathiel (Jul 20, 2004)

I think Brian has a point. I have watched that film twice and thought it wasn't so bad, but it wasn't *great* either...

Just my humble opinion...


----------

